# I think I found the perfect treat!



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Aunt Susan buys the bully twists from the natural pet store (I don't remember the name of it...) Those are curly tendons... She buys the best treats! 

sarah


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Our perfect treat is baby carrots from the fresh produce section of the market. They are labelled Microwave carrots and are pencil thin and 1-1/2" long. The pup loves them and will do anything I ask (including doing her business on command) with the temptation of a carrot.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Our perfect treat is baby carrots from the fresh produce section of the market. They are labelled Microwave carrots and are pencil thin and 1-1/2" long. The pup loves them and will do anything I ask (including doing her business on command) with the temptation of a carrot.


Excellent! My dogs don't like carrots...but we are loving the results of these treats!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> Aunt Susan buys the bully twists from the natural pet store (I don't remember the name of it...) Those are curly tendons... She buys the best treats!
> 
> sarah


Sarah, I looked up what they are called. I buy them at Earth Animal and I believe they are called Flossies. 100% beef tendon spirals chews, made in the U.S.A, All Natural, High Protein, Grain Free. They say the shape can actually clean the teeth and prevent tarter and plaque build up! I buy them because Trapper and Spike's eyes always lite and light up when they see them. Oh and they are supposed to be good for them. They are about $6.00 apiece for the giant ones. LOL


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Those look great. Ms. Stella, do you think they'd be too big for a 16.5"/21 lb mini like Beau?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Those look great. Ms. Stella, do you think they'd be too big for a 16.5"/21 lb mini like Beau?


I think it would be ok for a mini too...they are about the size of a lemon maybe..and they have "claw like" pieces that stick out. 

They are only 2.25 each too. They have lots of natural chews on thier site.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Do these make bracelets sticky and hard at all? Lexi loves the compressed rawhide and the few times I have given them to her, it's almost like potato starch in her bracelets.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

They dont get as gummy as bully's and rawhides. I really like them and so do the dogs.


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms Stella said:


> Clean Run: Beef Strap Tendons (The Claw)
> 
> Ive been having trouble with both dogs hacking a lot after feeding rec bones. I have turkey necks and very expensive beef ribs. I brush their teeth but do like to give something to keep the teeth white and tartar free.
> 
> ...


Ms Stella, I discovered these about 3 weeks ago at the store I buy my dogs food from. I notices the two long things at the end that looked to me like nails and asked the owner what they were because was interested in trying something other than those stinky bulky sticks. when she told me they were tendons and dogs love them I decided to try them. they were also 2.50 a piece and it was well worth it because my dog gnaws and chews on that thing religiously and it doesn't get gewy or chewy and it has no smell which is the best!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Virbac chews are supposed to be great too and they come in different sizes and are specifically made for dental hygiene. Some dogs love them --- Sunny not so much however.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*Thank you Ms. Stella*

I bought these and all five poos LOVE them, I saw them (actually boyfriend does it with a sawsall) in half for the toys. After two each all the tarter on the back molars is gone, I cannot believe it :adore:

My big girls eat beef ribs on Sunday's and these on Wednesdays and thanks to you we now have tarter free teeth.

THANK YOU MS STELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I bought these and all five poos LOVE them, I saw them (actually boyfriend does it with a sawsall) in half for the toys. After two each all the tarter on the back molars is gone, I cannot believe it :adore:
> 
> My big girls eat beef ribs on Sunday's and these on Wednesdays and thanks to you we now have tarter free teeth.
> 
> THANK YOU MS STELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh so glad they work for you the same as for us! I just placed another order. I googled the claw chew and found another source from K9rawdiet.com and found them a little cheaper! Same brand (Bravo).


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you.*

After your recommendations I ordered these for my two ladies- One loves them and will spend hours happily chewing- the other one can't be bothered working so much for a treat- she prefers her raw neck bones. I read somewhere that it might make the chew more attractive if soaked in water for ten minutes, so it was tried, but still rejected.
Thank you, I will certainly make these a standard treat for Harley.


----------



## StandardAdoration (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried antlers? I know it sounds weird, but I bought one for a friend of mine's dog and she loved it and it lasted forever.. I haven't tried it with my poodle yet, I don't think his teeth are strong enough for it yet... I am curious to see how other dogs would like it since it seemed a little "different" to me at the time.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

StandardAdoration said:


> Has anyone tried antlers? I know it sounds weird, but I bought one for a friend of mine's dog and she loved it and it lasted forever.. I haven't tried it with my poodle yet, I don't think his teeth are strong enough for it yet... I am curious to see how other dogs would like it since it seemed a little "different" to me at the time.


We have a member here who just had to get a root canal and cap put on her standard from a broken tooth after chewing on antlers! Ive never tried them..but here is a link to her thread about it :-( http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/20378-slab-fracture-extraction-vs-root-canal.html


----------



## StandardAdoration (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh wow! The dog I previously got it for was a pit bull so he had pretty tough teeth that is why I was curious about trying it with poodles... I certainly won't try them now! Thank you


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I ordered some too,Thanks!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I got some for my guy and he loves them. Keeps him busy for hours.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I just ordered some of these from K9rawdiet.com last night and they have shipped this morning. Can't wait to see how Lexi likes them. I bought her a dog bone type chew a couple of weeks ago at Petco. Thought they would be really good for her to chew on and keep her busy for awhile. I gave her the first one last night while I was doing a few chores. I looked around and really thought she had carried it some place else when I couldn't find it. It was gone, lasted maybe 15 minutes. Won't do that one again.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi loved these!!! She chewed on one for a bit before we ran errands and then finished it when I got home. I think it took her about an hour before it was gone. Not bad. I like that they didn't stain anything, her bracelets are not sticky at all and most of all it gave her some serious chewing action. Really at $2.20 each, they are still less money that most of the chew type things at the pet store even when you factor in shipping. I have to say that when I pulled them out of the box, the look of them kind of freaked me out. They have a serious yuck look, like something you would use a prop for a horror movie! Yikes!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley loved them ! I do think her teeth looked even whiter too. I wish I could say they kept her busy for hours, but she ate one in less than 1 hour. I will be getting more! Thanks!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Alright, I ordered some, too.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

I tried to order some, but shipping to canada is insane. $22.50 for 10, + $28 shipping.
Not for us I guess.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ordered 10 for Beau from Clean Run @ $2.25/ea. Shipping cost of $10+ for UPS Ground (to California) is a bit steep, so if he likes them as much as some of his forum cousins seem to, next time I will shop around.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Would it be okay to give these to kibble fed dogs?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi eats kibble and did fine with these.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Our package came today from cleanrun.com. OMG, these are Tony the Tiger _Grrrrrreat_! Beau worked on one for over an hour. No sticky bracelets; no stinky smells. Now I have a perfect long-lasting, super-high-value treat to bring out when I have to leave him alone for a few hours, or when we need a hour of uninterrupted peace and quiet.

Five Stars!

Thanks, Ms. Stella


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Five stars indeed!
I got mine, too. The box arrived and my mother said all three dogs were going insane sniffing and rolling the box around. I gave them each one and they chewed and chewed until their eyes glazed over. I finally took them away and put the three of them in the fridge and gave them back the next evening. I bought the bulk amount because they were cheaper, but not cheap. At this rate, they should last a long time. Rawhides always get stuck in Bonnies ears, but these have no gummy mess. Poops were fine the next day, too. I had to share a few with Chili, my SIL poodle. She reports he went mad for them. 

My mom looked in the box and started laughing and laughing. They really could be part of a horror show- I mean, the tendons are all shriveled up and sticking out. 

Those things are doggie heroin.

edit: Got mine from K9rawdiet.com


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

edit: Got mine from K9rawdiet.com 

I just got some from there too. I will see how Max likes them compared to Clean Run. These are a little better value.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

So glad so many are finding them as terrific as we do. Now lets all find the most economical place to buy them  Im out and need to order some more. I plan on giving them 3 times a week for both dogs so I need 24 each month!


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm trying to look for a supplier in Canada for these, since they sound amazing. No luck so far... I did come across this dog chew, called the Himalayan dog chew. It looks really interesting, made of yak and cow cheese, dehydrated and smoked. Supposedly the Himalayans made it originally for the guardian dogs to chew, I imagine them to be pretty tough. Their FAQs deal with some other issues as well, and it sounds like a great company. I'm going to call the local distributor listed to see how much they are tomorrow.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Aunt Susan just bought some - yeah, they are a hit - maybe we should contact the manufacturer and see if we can bulk buy and ship out amongst ourselves... 

sarah


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Arcticfox said:


> I'm trying to look for a supplier in Canada for these, since they sound amazing. No luck so far... I did come across this dog chew, called the Himalayan dog chew. It looks really interesting, made of yak and cow cheese, dehydrated and smoked. Supposedly the Himalayans made it originally for the guardian dogs to chew, I imagine them to be pretty tough. Their FAQs deal with some other issues as well, and it sounds like a great company. I'm going to call the local distributor listed to see how much they are tomorrow.


We tried these a while back. Beau lost interest almost immediately, and the darn things kind of shatter into small pieces if dropped on a hard surface. Of course YMMV.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> We tried these a while back. Beau lost interest almost immediately, and the darn things kind of shatter into small pieces if dropped on a hard surface. Of course YMMV.


Interesting..the ones we have gotten would not shatter. Were they by Bravo? That is the manf from both the vendors mentioned above. Sorry it didnt work for you guys :-(

Oh sorry..I see now. YOu are referring to the other ones. Not the claw.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I was referring to the Himalyan chews, which are hard and brittle.

Beau got a beef strap tendon chew tonight when we had to leave him home alone so the whole family could go to dinner with friends. He was still happily munching on it when we returned almost 3 hours later. I can see the ten I bought aren't going to last all that long.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh thank goodness my shipment arrived today!!  I was out for 2 weeks! The cheaper place I ordered from was back ordered and I ordered from clean run 3 days ago...they are SUPER to deal with!! My dogs love these treats and it takes up on hour of southing chewing time...

Happy dogs again. . .


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

To big for a toy puppy?? Sound amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How did I miss this thread - these sound amazing! I can't wait to get some for Swizzle. Thank you.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

JMFutures said:


> To big for a toy puppy?? Sound amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


hmmm..not sure. But you can buy something called "flosses" that are the same thing but much smaller. You could order a couple of both and see how it works.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

You guys are probably going to be horrified, but my dog will do anything for a pork rind. He can't even concentrate if there are pork rinds around. :angel2:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> You guys are probably going to be horrified, but my dog will do anything for a pork rind. He can't even concentrate if there are pork rinds around. :angel2:


Be careful with those pork rinds. I gave some to my Havanese and he loved it, but I think the seasoning went down the wrong way, he ended up sneezing up the chewed up pork rind and while sneezing he shook his head. The chewed up food went EVERYWHERE. My husband was holding him in the passenger seat in his lap in the car and the chewed up bits went all over the dashboard, console, steering wheel, me, and mostly all over my husband and in his eye. It was gross! lol


----------



## ridetilupuke (Dec 17, 2012)

Grreat info on chews! Thanks all!


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> Be careful with those pork rinds. I gave some to my Havanese and he loved it, but I think the seasoning went down the wrong way, he ended up sneezing up the chewed up pork rind and while sneezing he shook his head. The chewed up food went EVERYWHERE. My husband was holding him in the passenger seat in his lap in the car and the chewed up bits went all over the dashboard, console, steering wheel, me, and mostly all over my husband and in his eye. It was gross! lol


Haha! There is nothing like a poodle sneeze right in the face!! The pork rinds that I am talking about are fresh ones that have been made in a vat of oil on the street in Mexico. They have no seasoning on them...not even salt as far as I can tell. In that regard they are probably healthier than the commercial pork rinds that come in a bag. However--I can't say that pig skin, boiled in a vat of oil, is healthy --with a straight face!


----------

